# 1/24" scale skeletons



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

With Halloween comming up looking for 1/24 scale skeletons for my layout. Anyone know where to get? Can find 1/12 scale, those would be giant skeletons on my layout. 

Thought 1/24 scale most popular size around G scale. Surprised having difficutly locating my skeletons. Any help would be greatly apprechated.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Try here for skeletons, witches, ghouls, zombies and pirates.
Not sure exactly what scale they are but I think the top of their heads are about 3" high or so but I wouldn't pick too many bones about that. 

Lemax - Spooky Town 

ehobbytools - Spooky Town 



















Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

You can probably find some that will work, but it's highly unlikely they will say they are specifically 1/24 scale.. 
they probably wont say they are any scale.. 
so you cant search for them that way.. 

For 1/24 scale, you want skeletons that are 2" to 3" tall.. 
I would try Michaels, if you have one near you., 
http://www.michaels.com/ 

Thought 1/24 scale most popular size around G scale. 

15-20 years ago perhaps, but not so much anymore.. 

Scot 

Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

A few years ago I bought a pack of "parachuting skeletons" in 1:24 at Vons market. You can see some "would be claim jumpers" hanging from the tree as well as a skull on the sign. Maybe you can still find them on-line. You can also get skeletons at Michaels Craft stores in the LeMax line.


----------



## se38005 (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought this from evilbay last year, made of soft rubber so it won't stand by itself without additional support. 
Looks ok, at least from a distance. I added a piece of music wire as support, and some paint. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Great-K...0533?pt=US_Action_Figures&hash=item2a21ff10c5


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a 2" tall one, kinda small though,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-or-1-24...3ccb0a2b39











And another...

http://www.mountainminiatures.com/1...coffin.htm










Seems too pricey though...

Cliff


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Went to local Michaels. All they had were 1/12" scale. They were so cheep I bought 18 ($2.50 for 6). Will still have to get some smaller ones, but the big ones may look ok in the background. Will check some of the on line sights suggested. Will let you know if I find any smaller ones.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Once found a T-rex skeleton that was about right for a juvenile critter in HO scale. Chopped it up a little bit and embedded it into a cliff on our club layout, complete with an excavation team chipping it out of the bedrock. The irony is that most fossil skeletons are actually a jumble of bones when they are discovered, but the public would not recognize them unless they were somewhat more in an organized position.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Larry G Scale on eBay has a T. rex skeleton at a reasonable price. I have purchased one and will be experimenting with it soon. I fancy a semi-random bit of dinosaur skeleton sticking out of the ground at my brief homage to the old Iverson Movie Ranch (really just a bend in the road on my layout), among the boulders, giant pyrite nuggets, moqui marbles, balancing rocks, cowboys, Indians, horses, and Rin Tin Tin.


----------

